# New drying wheel&heat box



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Finished it up today, 250 watt bulb, will get to 100 degrees, controlled on a dimmer switch and has a small fan to keep the heat circulating. Was a fun project, will expedite the building process.

let me know what you think,

MS


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

Ummmm... Just wow! :drool: I know I am an amateur now. Lets see an update when you have some lures turning!


----------



## ou_bird (Apr 22, 2004)

Now that's what I'm talking about.. jay


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Now thats thinking out of the box. let us know how it works. looks great


----------



## SolarFall (Jul 31, 2010)

that looks really wicked, i want one too  btw just out of curiosity what sort of motors are you using in the spinning wheel?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Gee, and I have a BBQ rotisserie motor sitting idle.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys,

I used two BBQ grill rotisserie motors (2 different ones). I bought one last year for my old spinning wheel, and i bought a little bigger one this year. Almost all the home improvement stores carry them here ~$30-40 a piece.

Still a work in progress, takes a long time to get to 80-90 degrees, I'm thinking of attaching some foam insulation to the back. The dimmer switch will help control the temp as it heats. I built the SS drip shield to deflect the direct heat from the bulb on the lower wheel, and so the 250 watt bulb doesn't get epoxy drips.

I'll update after I give her a spin.

MS


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

I like it, how about a couple pics with the doors open so we can see the inside better. What did you make your discs with? They look like they have some sort of raised panel around the circumference. Sweet design man.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Muskyslayer, nice work. I am a newbie to lure making and have been spending a lot of time on this forum. Can't get away from it. Couple of questions. The doors - are they glass or plexiglass? Was wondering about the heat with the plexiglass. Also, you have the light bulb mounted in the bottom of the cabinet. It can't be mounted at the top so you could avoid the dripping issue? Can't wait to see it complete with your lures turning in it!!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks again guys for the comments.

I probably should have added the light on top, my thoughts were, a large cabinet like this is going to take some time/heat to get to the correct temp range, and heat rises. With a directional heat source (heat lamp), and a heat shield I was hoping to negate the effect of the heat source being too close to either spinning wheel.
I have a small 17 cfm axial fan that runs on a 9 volt battery in the bottom to help with convection, I'm a little worried about it blowing dust around, we'll have to see.
The doors are tempered glass, i built this out of an old stereo cabinet I bought off CL, a few modifications and it is so far functional. I'll have to see, I'm sure some further tweaking will be necessary. I just need to finish adding the hooks and she is ready for her test run.

jerkin,

I found some really rigid plastic paint can lids that I used for the wheels, I swapped out the rotisserie rod with a threaded rod to keep things tight. here are a few close up pics.

Thanks again for the responses,

MS


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice slayer! I have been thinking of making one. It definetly helps with the curing of the epoxy. I have an old donut case that was being thrown out that I may convert like yours. I can imagine it getting warm and smelling the Crispy kreme odors filling the basement. 

Very nice job on yours!

John


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet! Now, that's a turner! How many baits do you think you can spin on that?


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Now that I saw the inside I like it even more, makes me want to redesign mine. One thing to consider is the eye hooks that you have screwed into the discs, they will probably be fine but if one pops loose it's going to trash more than the one lure from bouncing around in there. You might want to consider the hooks that have machine threads on them so you can put a nut on both sides, then you know they will never come out.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Jerkin,

I thought about that, i'm contemplating a backing of some sort to eliminate that possibility. Happened to me already in the finishing shop one afternoon, had the day off. One of my favorite plugs is spinning away and i here thwank.....shot the plug acroos the room and into some dog hair


MS


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

What's worse is when one end pulls loose but the other end stays attached and the plug bounces around every time it rotates and screws up all the other plugs with it, lol. Another thing I thought of would be one of those vents like on bbq grills, you know the ones that you can turn a 1/4 turn to open or close, might be nice to add to the back panel up top to help regulate the heat.

When I first built mine I had it getting up into the upper 90's and I didn't care for it, it really made my etex run and get thin so I backed off the wattage of the light bulb to keep it in the mid to upper 80's and like that better. Anyways, I hope you don't think I'm knocking your design because I'm definitely not. I think it's one of the nicest cabinets I've seen, I'm just throwing ideas out there, that's all.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Jerkin,

I really, really appreciate the tips

I've had similar experiences and so I've been e-texing the baits and letting them spin for about 6-8 hours (60-65 degrees) and then adding them to my insulated dry box at ~ 110 degrees for a day.
Turned out great, but now I can use the dimmer switch to keep them spinning at about 80 degrees or so for 5 hours so hours and then hard cure them at 90 or greater degrees.

I hope it works.....fun tinkering none the less,

MS


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Simply amazing!
Now make some lures...

Michael


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Slayer was just wondering how the box was working? I have a rotisserie coming from ebay and can't wait to build my own. It won't be as elaborate as yours but will hopefully do the job.


----------

